# questions about a stream with a 4-tuner Premiere



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a 4-tuner Premiere (w/ Comcast). Everything works good. Was looking at possibly getting a Stream in order to do out-of-home streaming of live channels (to portable devices...iPad and iTouch). 

Can this be done with a 4-tuner Premiere? Or is it really only for the Roamios?

Also, if it can be done, will the Stream just use one of the 4 tuners on my Premiere without disturbing the current viewer in any way? Or does it work some other way?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Stream will work fine with a 4-tuner Premiere. It would only take a tuner for "Live TV". The current implementation requires that a recording be started on the host box for the "Live" program you want to watch. To the user at the 4-tuner Premiere, there's no real impact, all they would see would be a recording active on the channel being streamed to iDevice. They can continue to use the other 3 tuners as they wish. The user at the Premiere could even watch that program at the same time if they wanted to. The Stream would then trans-code the recording and send it to the iDevice at a slight delay to real-time. 

It does not "take" a tuner for already completed recordings. The proper comparison would be MRV or MRS between 2 Tivo boxes. All tuners are still available, the Stream is simply having the recorded program sent to it over the home network, and then trans-coding and passing it to the iDevice.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Cool. I read a post here saying that you can't stream any flagged content. Its more or less like the MRV feature between Tivos (mainly Series 3s). Is this true? In my case with Comcast, I am assuming this is the premium channel HBO that I get. All my other channels can essentially MRV content to/from my Series 3 box as needed so I suspect they won't be a problem with a Stream. 

I thought about getting a Slingbox instead. Sounds like the main difference is a Slingbox can stream ANY content or live channel, but it will affect the viewer of the TiVo (since its basically connected to its video outputs). is this about right?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Right on all counts. If you can MRV a recording from the channel, that means the CCI-byte is 0x00 and out-of-home streaming will be allowed. 

The one other benefit to a Slingbox is that it is a mature technology. Tivo streaming is not and still has it's share of quirks/bugs and is certainly not as good as adaptive streaming as a Slingbox would be.


----------

